# gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€



## lollyy (17. Mai 2010)

*gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*

hi,
wie in der überschrift beschrieben, suche ich ein neues handy bis ca. 200€.

ich werde es warscheinlich hauptsächlich zum musikhören beutzen...

bislang hatte ich des nokia 5310, ein auto hats mir aber kaputt gemacht 

auch touchscreen steh ich persönlich jetzt nicht so


hat vllt jemand ne idee welches handy ich nehmen könnte?

Mfg lollyy


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*

Die Nokia Music Xpress sind nicht schlecht, oder auch die Sony w-Handys, wobei erst das w995 nen Anschluss für "normale" kopfhörer hat, das kostet dann aber über 200€...

Nokia 5310 XpressMusic black Handy: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Nokia 5320 XpressMusic red Handy: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Nokia 5630 XpressMusic Comes with Music Handy grey: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sony Ericsson W705 Handy passionate red: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Sony Ericsson W890i UMTS Handy Mocha Brown ohne: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*

du könntest dich mal nach nem gebrauchten W995 umschauen-echt super die Teile


----------



## fuddles (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*

Das W995 ist schon was Feines, alternativ W715 oder wie oben genannt W705.
Mir fallen als gute Musik Handys ohne Touchscreen sowieso nur die XpressMusic von Nokia ( aber Finger weg vom X3, das Plastikmüll  und vom 5320 rate ich ebenfalls ab, ebenso schlechte Verarbeitung, eigentlich eine Frechheit dem Vorgänger gegenüber was gut verarbeitet war) oder die Walkman Serie von Sony Ericsson ein.

Vom Klang her ist das beste Handy was ich kenne ( und beruflich kenn ich ein paar ^^ ) unter 200€ leider ein Touchscreen, das LG Arena. Die Musikqualität stellt alle anderen Geräte in den Schatten. Leider ist das Arena nicht so pralle in der Software. Der Klang is echt ein Genuß und schlägt einen Ipod locker. 
Wer große Musikbibliotheken anlegt dem rate ich nicht zum Gerät. Es sortiert die Titel seltsam.
Wer Musik nur auf die Karte klatscht und dem die Reihenfolge egal ist, wird Klangtechnisch kein besseres Handy als das Arena bekommen. Außerdem ist ein Radio Transmitter dabei und knapp 8GB interner Speicher. 

Nokia 5330 schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
LG Electronics KM900 Arena silber Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sony Ericsson W995 progressive black Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Nokia 5730 XpressMusic black Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sony Ericsson W715i mit Branding Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sony Ericsson W715i mit Branding Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## lollyy (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*

   danke schonma 

das lg arena gefällt mir trotz touch 

da es auch nicht das teuerste ist, denke ich werde ich das nehmen


warum sind gute handys (5310)  nur immer so schnell veraltert


THX @ ALL


----------



## vitka93 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*

Nimm das 5800 XM von Nokia , gits schon für unter 200 euro neu und Hat wirklich alles Was man haben will und kann ! Um ein paar features zu nennen sind da W Lan , Navigation , 8gb speicher und ein echt großer 3,2 zoll mointor mit 3,2mp Kamera und Doppel blitzlicht . Das handy ist echt geil , hab es selber , kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## fuddles (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*

Also technisch ist er mit dem Arena besser bedient. Multitouchfunktion, kapazitives Display, 5MP Kamera, höhere Bildschirm-Auflösung als das 5800, FM Transmitter, besserer Klang (kenne beide Geräte sehr gut) außerdem sind 8GB beim Arena fest integriert, beim 5800 nur per Speicherkarte.

Vergleich 5800 und Arena
http://www.inside-handy.de/handy-vergleich/1753_1841_komplett.html


----------



## lollyy (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*

vielen dank für eure hilfe!!

eigentlich war ich von touch abgebeigt aber der 8gb große speicher hat mich wirklich überzeugt 

habs gestern bei amazon bestellt


----------



## Dashquide (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*



fuddles schrieb:


> Also technisch ist er mit dem Arena besser bedient. Multitouchfunktion, kapazitives Display, 5MP Kamera, höhere Bildschirm-Auflösung als das 5800, FM Transmitter, besserer Klang (kenne beide Geräte sehr gut) außerdem sind 8GB beim Arena fest integriert, beim 5800 nur per Speicherkarte.
> 
> Vergleich 5800 und Arena
> Nokia 5800 XpressMusic & LG Electronics KM900 Arena Datenblatt - alle technischen Daten



also , beim 5800 hat mann bass und bessere klänge.
und das 8Gb integ. speicher besser sein sollen glaube ich nicht, denn Sollte mal wieder son pöses auto kommen das das handy kaputt macht kann man die sachen über die karte retten, was bei eingebauten nict der fall ist.
Es kann ua auch uaf 16 GB erweitert werden.
und ne kamera im handy find ich totalen unsinn, den wer fotoa mchen will soll sich ne kamera kaufen .
lg hat auch gerne mal softwarefehler, aber das ist wieder was anderes.

meine emfehlung geht auf das 5800 ,ich habe es selber, genauso wie ein paar kolegen von mir den es auch total gefällt.
gruss dash


----------



## Krabbat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*

ich würde auch das 5800 empfehlen
vor allem ist es durch die firmwareupdates jetzt ziemlich ausgereift
und hat symbian (viele apps und so)


----------



## Iceananas (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: gutes musikhandy für ca. 200€*

Wenn er schon vom Touch des 5310 ange.. äh nicht angetan ist, dann wird er das 5800 auch nicht mögen.

Der Arena hat ein kapazitives Display inklusive Multitouch, allein das ist ein Riesenplus.


----------

